

Ultraconserved words? Really? - breadbox
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=4612

======
breadbox
Whenever I see one of these questionable science articles jump to the front
page of HN, I want to remind people that thoughtful, well-informed criticisms
of said article often take a few days to appear (sometimes less, sometimes
much more). By which point the original article has fallen off the front page
and everyone's moved on to the next thing.

I guess my point is: don't forget that HN is just as bad (if not worse) as any
other forum for promoting bad science journalism.

